# ATK Video on Cooking Rice



## tenspeed (Nov 17, 2018)

I found this very informative and think it is worth sharing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOOSikanIlI


----------



## roadfix (Nov 17, 2018)

It's common in Japan (at least used to be when I was growing up) to use the finger to measure.    I do it every time I cook rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2018)

Interesting facts about the 1 cup to one cup ratio and the extra for evaporation.


----------



## Addie (Nov 18, 2018)

Sara Moulton (PBS) has always claimed that she is rice impaired. So she decided to attack the problem head on.

Enough rice to feed her family, cover with cold water with extra to spare, place a lid on the pan, simmer at a med/low temp. After 20 minutes check rice for doneness. If done, drain any excess water through a fine mesh strainer, that wasn't absorbed by the rice. Perfect rice every time.

Now I always cooked rice according to the package directions. So I tried her method. Perfection!


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 19, 2018)

roadfix said:


> It's common in Japan (at least used to be when I was growing up) to use the finger to measure.    I do it every time I cook rice.


  Decades ago I took a Chinese cooking class at the local adult ed.  The woman teaching the class was from Hong Kong, and married an American GI.  She also used the first knuckle method.

  I still remember her name - Erizabet Wiwcox (her pronunciation).  She was a riot - the class was worth the entertainment value!  We learned some new words, such as bo zo (boat show) and foy de foy (aluminum foil).  One night she brought her mother to class, who was visiting her from Hong Kong.  We were all shocked to hear her mother speak lightly accented flawless English, as Elizabeth did a pretty good job of mangling the language and pronunciation.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2018)

That explains why brown rice is cooked in a 1 cup rice to 2 cups water ration. It cooks longer, so it loses more water to evaporation. I often cook a double serving of rice, but I have never had a problem using the same ration. It's probably because I use a larger pot, so there is more surface area for evaporation. I always use brown rice. I have never tried cooking white rice.


I'm going to have to test that knuckle theory by seeing how far the water comes up with my tried and true ratio, well, tried and true in my pots.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 19, 2018)

After watching that video, I wonder if I should be embarrassed that I cook my rice in my IP... 3 minute cook, 10 minute natural release..  


Ross


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 23, 2018)

Dan Souza's follow up: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0i7hkHlwVM


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update tenspeed.


----------

